# What satellite dish do I need to get Dish HD channels?



## lokar (Oct 8, 2006)

I am seriously considering switching from DirecTV to Dish due to my growing frustration with Versus, FSC HD and not getting MSNBC in HD for the Olympics. I don't want to get roped into any commitment and prefer to do my own installation. I gather I need a 211 receiver for single tuner HD w/no DVR and a 611 for an HD DVR. My questions are:

1. Will a Dish 1000 dish be good enough to get all HD channels including BBCA HD and FSC HD?
2. Can I add a hard drive to a 211 receiver, pay a $40 fee and $7 month extra to basically have a DVR, I presume I could not record two shows at once though due to the single tuner? Would I be able to watch a show while recording a different show?

I would appreciate any help that can be given, I haven't had Dish network for about 5 years (ironically enough back when Dish dropped Versus) and a lot has changed since then.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

lokar said:


> ...I don't want to get roped into any commitment ...


Good luck with that.


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

To get the new HD channels including BBCA HD you will need a 1k series dish to get either 129 or 72.78 orbits. some installs with 500 ( 110/119 ) and wing 61.5 will NOT work.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

In Idaho you need to get the Western Arc 110°/119°/129°. That grouping can be accomplished with a single dish (I think it's a 1000.2, but someone can correct or confirm that) or, as in my case and many others who deal with line of sight issues because of trees and mountains, a 500 for 110°/119° with a wing dish aimed at 129°. You can take a quick look at this map to determine which locals you'll be getting. The Spokane, WA, HD locals are on 110° while all the others are on 129°. But you will need all three satellites regardless.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

lokar said:


> I am seriously considering switching from DirecTV to Dish due to my growing frustration with Versus, FSC HD and not getting MSNBC in HD for the Olympics. I don't want to get roped into any commitment and prefer to do my own installation. I gather I need a 211 receiver for single tuner HD w/no DVR and a 611 for an HD DVR. My questions are:
> 
> 1. Will a Dish 1000 dish be good enough to get all HD channels including BBCA HD and FSC HD?
> 2. Can I add a hard drive to a 211 receiver, pay a $40 fee and $7 month extra to basically have a DVR, I presume I could not record two shows at once though due to the single tuner? Would I be able to watch a show while recording a different show?
> ...


My parents are in Couer D Alene, a 1000.2 Dish will work, you will have 119/110/129. If you don't want a commitment, you will have to buy your 211, pay the $40 for EHD, but there is no DVR fee for 211 with EHD.
No only 1 tuner, so you watch what you record, if you are home.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Go through the online ordering process to see what the deal is. If you go no commitment, you lose the following promotions:

12 months promotion credit $180.00
Activation fee waived $99.00
3 months free HBO and Showtime $66.00
6 months free Service Plan $36.00


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Go through the online ordering process to see what the deal is. If you go no commitment, you lose the following promotions:
> 
> 12 months promotion credit $180.00
> Activation fee waived $99.00
> ...


Well if you don't want a commitment, you have to prepare yourself for losing out on benefits.
I should note that my Uncle who lives in Nampa, uses a 2 Dish setup, 500 for 110/119 and a seperate Dish for 129. Same thing for Family over in Pocatello. Hope that helps. A Dish 1000 wont work up in the panhandle, we had to buy a 1000.2, to replace the 2 dish setup in CDA as well.


----------



## lokar (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for the information everyone! I didn't know I could use a Dish 500 + extra dish, I'll have to check what I have in the garage...



phrelin said:


> Go through the online ordering process to see what the deal is. If you go no commitment, you lose the following promotions:
> 
> 12 months promotion credit $180.00
> Activation fee waived $99.00
> ...


There is a $99 activation fee?!? That seems ridiculous and I didn't see any mention of it on the Dish network website, that would be a deal breaker right there. You have given me food for thought though, I will have to rethink whether it is worth it to take their promotions or not. Also is it true that they got rid of the fee for not having a phone line connected to the receiver, it was that kind of nickel and diming is why I left Dish before.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

lokar said:


> Thanks for the information everyone! I didn't know I could use a Dish 500 + extra dish, I'll have to check what I have in the garage...
> 
> There is a $99 activation fee?!? That seems ridiculous and I didn't see any mention of it on the Dish network website, that would be a deal breaker right there. You have given me food for thought though, I will have to rethink whether it is worth it to take their promotions or not. Also is it true that they got rid of the fee for not having a phone line connected to the receiver, it was that kind of nickel and diming is why I left Dish before.


Flat rate on the reciever fees. 1st one is included, $6 house DVR fee, and then depending on what kind of additional reciever you have, you will pay a single fee per.

Several links as well as the 2010 updates on the Dish website cover the additional reciever fee's.


----------



## dnero (Feb 12, 2008)

I live in Vermont presently have 1 dish 500 for 110/119 and 1 for 61.5 what satellite are the new HD channels on? would I need a new dish or could I add a third dish 500? I have a DPP44 switch. Although because of trees may not be able to get line of sight if these are on eastern arc.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

dnero said:


> I live in Vermont presently have 1 dish 500 for 110/119 and 1 for 61.5 what satellite are the new HD channels on? would I need a new dish or could I add a third dish 500? I have a DPP44 switch. Although because of trees may not be able to get line of sight if these are on eastern arc.


You cannot see 129. You'll have to go Eastern or not get them at all.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If you cannot see 129, you can use 2 Dish 500s.

One for 110/119 and the other for 61.5/72.7 (yes it works).

This also necessitates a DPP44 switch to handle all 4 inputs.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Jim5506 said:


> If you cannot see 129, you can use 2 Dish 500s.
> 
> One for 110/119 and the other for 61.5/72.7 (yes it works).
> 
> This also necessitates a DPP44 switch to handle all 4 inputs.


Could you use a DPP Twin for one or both of the DP Twins ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Another thread, with a poll, for further discussion on the config needed to get the new channels is_ here.

_Closing this thread._


----------

